# Prey Drive



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora has always been the type to chase after squirrels, birds, etc. in the backyard. Well we moved to a temporary rental since our house sold so quickly. We no longer have a fenced in backyard so we have been going for a lot of walks. We are near campus which makes for some great doggy play zones. 

Last night, we took the girls near the oval where there is a pond. My husband told me to put Dora on leash since there are ducks. I told him she was fine.... well 30 seconds later, I found out she can swim!!! I yelled at her and she didn't care, she wanted to get those ducks!

Just curious if anyone elses havanese has a high prey drive?
Amanda


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Amanda. What a funny story. Bet you were very surprised. Houston doesn't seemed to be bothered by birds or squirrels. He just sort of sits and watches them but I am sure he is young and that will change. LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Amanda, 

Remember Hav's were used to herd chickens. Sam tries to herd my cats constantly. There are a few people in Canada that are doing herding with their Hav's and they use Ducks. Dora is just telling you she wants to start herding trials next. LOL

I would love to try the herding instinct test with Sam the next time it is available here.

Hav Fun


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily & Lexi have a high prey drive, they know when an animal, be it deer,squirrel, fox, skunk, racoon or whatever has come in our yard at night. They run right to the spot where they entered the property and then follow the path that they took, sniffing the whole way there. If there is one in the yard, watch out!! 
My friends hav, actually catches & killed two bunnies so far. He brought them into the house as a gift!!uke: 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Amanda, that totally made me laugh. 

None of mine have a high prey drive, but they do stay on alert and watch for intruders. I have one with a high sensitivity intruder alert alarm installed (low growls and warning barks), but not with high prey drive. They consider the birds and squirrels to be entertainment. It might help that all of my older dogs were raised with canaries, finches and parakeets too. I'm not sure.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, Casper has a prey drive. I had to post it somewhere last month. We were in a park and there were these small birds flying low to the grown and Casper went crazy chasing them. He had the zoomies, I have never seen a dog run that fast. 

I thought I read some place (I can't remember where) that these dogs were used to herd birds, back when.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well my little guy can detect when I'm home before I even get the key in the door. Hence the name "Radar".......:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is always going after the squirrels, but not birds. He is always herding the cats. Now Shelby is following Kodi and doing whatever he does. My poor cats are only allowed where the dogs let them go.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer loves to chase squirrels, birds etc...thats why i always have to watch her when we are walking our property. There are always animals around.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I have always wondered about their herding instincts because when I was 8 yrs old we had a a border collie and I remember when he used to run he would keep so low to the ground. I find the way Havanese run is very similar to bordercollies especially when they to their RLH


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I should add, that we also have a pet Hamster...that actually looks a little bit like Gucci! lol......same coloring and only a bit smaller than Gucci when she was a wee pup. and Gucci has no desire to harm her, I think she wants to "play" with Stormy (the hamster) and definately tries to when Stormy is running around in her ball and shows no aggresion when Stormy is out. Perhaps she knows this is a family pet? hmm...

This morning, my husband pointed out a frog to her and she was NOT interested in the least bit. In fact, she walked away immediately! Maybe, that's because she was stung by that wasp a few months ago? Who knows.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well lets just say I was lectured the entire way home with the stinky dog "I told you so!!!"

I am scared about the herding since the dog is suppose to be controlled. There is a lady that offers herding lessons for $60 an hour around here... I wonder how much the ducks cost! Isabelle is all about chasing animals but when she gets to them she stops... Dora keeps on going!!!

I might just have to try it out!
Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There you are, Amanda! I was just wondering where you were these days and hoping all was well. You've been busy I guess. That's o.k.... you're allowed.  LOL

I'm sorry, but I also laughed out loud as Kimberly did when I read your story about the impromptu 'swim'! lol 

I have no idea if Ricky has the prey drive, but I suspect he might. Sammy doesn't. He'll growl and bark at some strange things (animal or human), but it's just noise. I'll have to see when I take them out more, like to parks and the like.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus does not have the prey drive. He lets squirrels and birds join him in our small yard. They are more afraid of him. 

I, too, had to laugh at the swimming story. How did you ever get the puppy out of the water. I can just imagine having to go in after him.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL, I too can picture the afternoon swim in the lake and know just how you feel.
Cooper certainly does have a prey drive. I;ve got bunny carcass to prove it uke: 

If only they didn't get so smelly when they went in the lake!

beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well after the ducks left she had no need to swim!!! She came right back to me (the obedience dog kicks in when there is nothing fun around!) I later learned that hte pond is actually called Mirror Lake and it is only like 3 feet thru out it so I could have just jumped in and got her but I thought it was kind of interesting to see her swim!

We spent last weekend moving and then had to have internet transferred so I lost some time! Now, I gotta get to the action shots this weekend. Over the next few weeks I am going to run Dora in some agility show and goes to see if we are ready for a trial so I gotta find someone who can take the photos for me!

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I took Dusty for a walk yesterday, and she found a couple of ducks to chase. A six-foot leash wouldn't let her get too far, but she was definitely interested! I wouldn't have wanted to follow her into the lake! I've also seen her chase a cat in our yard. I wish she'd chase that cat more often because it uses our yard for a toilet, and if Dusty finds what it leaves, she eats it. Eeeew!


----------

